# Our First Attempt At Christmas Pictures



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried getting the photo for our Christmas card today. I thought if I did it before their supper, maybe they would be a little more enthusiastic about it. I think I'll try again tomorrow. 

What's Going On, Mom?



Okay....Everyone "Staaaaay......."



These Hats are NOT Made for Dog Heads!



At Least they're still in a 'sit - stay' !



You notice which dog is totally focused and which one's attention I totally lost!!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Awww, they are so cute. Dogs are as hard as children to get good pictures of. . .


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL, that's adorable. I love seeing pictures of Rocky and Shade!!! Those handsome boys, Shade's expression in the second picture is hilarious haha.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww!!!! Those are already great! I absolutely love Rocky's color. Gorgeous...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well...Rocky appears to be taking this endeavor very seriously  What a good little Christmas soldier.

And Shade may just be trying to figure out the best possible expression he should assume for the photo.

Cute!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Awww, they are so cute. Dogs are as hard as children to get good pictures of. . .


No. You are absolutely wrong... Kids are WAY easier! Hahaha. At least with kids you can bribe them. The dogs don't get that you want them to sit there for pictures. I JUST got done with our first round of Christmas pictures and we're trying again tomorrow too. Hahaha


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God, Rocky is just so cute! Look at his expression in the first picture, like, what the hell???? He made me LOL and I haven't even had a wine yet!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, CUTE...Rocky is TOTALLY into it...likes like he is TOTALLY ready for pictures.....Shade on the other hand...well he reminds me of a giant Brody!!LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

chowder said:


>


hmm you might need to switch Shade to kibble... look at that blood thirsty dog, about to rip off a hand!!

Pics are so cute though, excited to see what you come up with in the end :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are all so cute!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> No. You are absolutely wrong... Kids are WAY easier! Hahaha. At least with kids you can bribe them. The dogs don't get that you want them to sit there for pictures. I JUST got done with our first round of Christmas pictures and we're trying again tomorrow too. Hahaha


Hahaha obviously you havent been around children like my brother when he was younger. . . he never understood why he had to stand/sit still for a stupid picture. Was always pulling my hair, throwing things, yelling, jumping, climbing being a boy lol. I think my dog was easier than he was.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Haha. I have a cousin like that. Horrible child... 

I practically raised my little brothers and didn't tolerate that kind of behavior for one second so maybe that had something to do with it. I was also room mom for my little brother's second grade class a few years ago so I know how difficult kids can be. Hahahaha


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

The face in the first picture ... adoooorable! Darling pair you have!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> Awww!!!! Those are already great! I absolutely love Rocky's color. Gorgeous...


He started out pure white with biscuit ears and a solid black nose and then turned kind of 'cappucino' colored. There are chow breeders who are trying to get them to keep their pure white through adulthood but I kind of like the blend of colors. The sire of my black chow was snow white with a black nose in his Champion show pictures but if you saw him in real life he was biscuit colored with a pink nose! Amazing what photoshop does with show dog pictures!



NewYorkDogue said:


> Well...Rocky appears to be taking this endeavor very seriously  What a good little Christmas soldier.
> 
> And Shade may just be trying to figure out the best possible expression he should assume for the photo.
> 
> Cute!





Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, CUTE...Rocky is TOTALLY into it...likes like he is TOTALLY ready for pictures.....Shade on the other hand...well he reminds me of a giant Brody!!LOL


I always laugh when I see articles that say Chows are stubborn and really hard to train. If you train with only positive reinforcement, you can see the total focus they have on their 'momma'. I swear I could teach Rocky to use the computer if he only could get over that whole 'opposable thumb' problem! Shade, on the other hand, has the sheer enthusiasm to learn but DADD (doggie attention deficit disorder) :biggrin:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think this should be called out take pictures of Christmas cards. If I tried to make mine sit and stay they would think I was being mean. Very cute.


----------

